# Soucis après installation Hackintosh sous Mojave 10.14.3



## F.Allan (8 Avril 2019)

Bonjour à tous,
Merci par avance à ceux qui prendrons le temps de lire ce post et d'y répondre.

Comme indiqué dans ma présentation, j'ai tout récemment entrepris l'installation d'un Hackintosh sous Mojave 10.14.3 sur une station de travail T5500 de Dell (la configuration exacte est en fin de post). Après plusieurs échecs et de nombreuses heures de recherches nous avons enfin réussi à faire tourner la machine, cependant voilà, il subsiste quelques petits problèmes "d'après installation" que je vais essayé de vous détailler au mieux.

Premièrement: J'ai d'important ralentissements lors d'ouverture d'applications ou onglet web, également lorsque je vais par exemple regarder une vidéo sur YouTube et bien elle aura tendance à être saccadée et les petites icônes en bas du cadre de la vidéo "sautent". Également quand je vais pour lancer mon logiciel de montage vidéo voici le message qui apparait :

*Message d’erreur DaVinci Resolve: DaVinci Resolve n'a trouvé aucun GPU compatible OpenCL. Souhaitez-vous passer en revue et mettre à jour votre configuration matérielle DaVinci Resolve?
Assurez-vous que les pilotes GPU appropriés sont installés et que votre matériel DaVinci Resolve est configuré de manière appropriée.*

Tout cela me fait ainsi penser à un problème de carte graphique, mais je ne sais malheureusement quoi faire pour le résoudre.

Deuxièmement: Je ne peu pas me connecter à mon compte Appstore (pas de soucis pour iTunes en revanche), lorsque je tente de télécharger une app voici le message d'erreur qui apparait:
*
Une erreur s’est produite pendant l’achat. L’opération n’a pas pu s’achever. (com.apple.commerce.client erreur 500).*

J'ai essayé de chercher sur le net et essayer de supprimer certains dossiers mais cela n'a rien donné.

Troisièmement: Je ne peu ni éteindre ni redémarrer la machine à partir du bureau. Lorsque j'essai d'effectuer l'une de ces deux actions et bien j'ai un écran noir avec une icône de chargement et cela ne se termine pas, je dois donc l'éteindre via le bouton situé sur la tour. Ce problème est sans aucun le moins gênant. 

Voilà tout, un grand merci à vous pour le temps que vous consacrerez à ma demande.

Configuration:

Station de travail Dell T5500 
Processeur: 2,79 GHz 6-Core Intel Xeon
Mémoire: 48 Go 1600 MHz DDR3
Graphisme: nVidia Quadro 2000 1024 Mo
Disque dur principal: Western Digital-5000AAKS 500 Go


----------



## edenpulse (8 Avril 2019)

ta carte graphique, Nvidia quadro n'est pas supportée par Mojave, il n'existe pas de drivers pour elle. Envisage de la changer pour une carte AMD comme une RX580 très peu chère et très bien reconnue par macOS.


----------



## F.Allan (9 Avril 2019)

Salut Endenpusle, 
Merci d'avoir pris de ton temps pour me répondre.

Le soucis c'est que je souhaite faire du montage vidéo, c'est la base même de la mise en place de ce hackintosh. On m'a parlé d'un patch "Old Graphics Nvidia Mojave", je vais creuser un peu de ce côté là.

Je vous tiens au courant. 

Merci!​


----------



## ntx (9 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,
Pour les problèmes d'accès à l'AppStore, il faut réinitialiser les certificats. Une procédure ici.


----------



## edenpulse (9 Avril 2019)

F.Allan a dit:


> Le soucis c'est que je souhaite faire du montage vidéo, c'est la base même de la mise en place de ce hackintosh. On m'a parlé d'un patch "Old Graphics Nvidia Mojave", je vais creuser un peu de ce côté là.​


Justement pour le montage video, une carte AMD sera bien plus performante sur macOS qu'une carte nvidia.
Il n'existe pas de moyen de magiquement activer une carte nvidia sur Mojave.... Il est possible d'y installer des drivers, mais il n'y a pas d'accélération graphique ni rien.


----------



## F.Allan (9 Avril 2019)

ntx a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pour les problèmes d'accès à l'AppStore, il faut réinitialiser les certificats. Une procédure ici.



Salut ntx et merci pour ton message.
J'avais déjà suivis cette procédure mais malheureusement sans résultats...



edenpulse a dit:


> Justement pour le montage video, une carte AMD sera bien plus performante sur macOS qu'une carte nvidia.
> Il n'existe pas de moyen de magiquement activer une carte nvidia sur Mojave.... Il est possible d'y installer des drivers, mais il n'y a pas d'accélération graphique ni rien.



Je dois donc bannir définitvement l'idée de faire tourner ma carte Nvidia sur ce hackintosh...? Ou alors rétrograder vers High Sierra...


----------



## edenpulse (10 Avril 2019)

F.Allan a dit:


> Je dois donc bannir définitvement l'idée de faire tourner ma carte Nvidia sur ce hackintosh...? Ou alors rétrograder vers High Sierra...


Oui, pour le moment, ou tant que Nvidia n'a pas publié de drivers (ça fait un moment qu'on attends, et il faut être réaliste, il y a peu de chance que les drivers voient le jour un jour, le nombre de vrais macs pouvant accueillir une carte Nvidia ne sont plus supportés par Apple. 
Regarde pour une RX580 comme dit


----------



## ntx (10 Avril 2019)

F.Allan a dit:


> Salut ntx et merci pour ton message.
> J'avais déjà suivis cette procédure mais malheureusement sans résultats...


J'avais le même problème sur mon hackinotsh. J'ai trouvé une autre page web avec peut être de meilleurs explications qui ont résolus le problème mais je n'ai pas réussi à remettre la main dessus. Je pense que le problème dont tu parles correspond bien à cela. Persévère ...


----------



## ntx (10 Avril 2019)

F.Allan a dit:


> Je dois donc bannir définitvement l'idée de faire tourner ma carte Nvidia sur ce hackintosh...? Ou alors rétrograder vers High Sierra...


Il existe de hacks pour installer les pilotes NVidia sur Mojave. Commence par regarder les options dans Multibeast. Sinon essaie de bidouiller ton EFI à l'aide Clover Configurator.


----------



## edenpulse (11 Avril 2019)

ntx a dit:


> Il existe de hacks pour installer les pilotes NVidia sur Mojave. Commence par regarder les options dans Multibeast. Sinon essaie de bidouiller ton EFI à l'aide Clover Configurator.


Oui... qui permettent d'avoir une image à l'écran, mais pas d'accélération graphique... Donc elle sert à rien. 
Tout le monde attends les drivers, c'est pas pour rien  si il suffisait d'un hack, personne attendrait...
Par contre, multibeast reste une mauvaise approche du hackintosh...


----------

